# Abductions



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I have heard there have been a series of abductions of women in my area. Also heard there was a gang rape. I've been staying inside lately more than usual. Think I'll remain inside for a while. 

Heads up gals east of Cairo!


----------



## patatasbravas (Oct 29, 2012)

If I may ask, do you actually live in the 10th of Ramadan? This is a pretty industrial area....


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

yes


----------

